# The TBT Show!



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

*WARNING! Apparently some people's computers explode when they watch it, so... be warned. 56K.*


*Official TBT Show webpage:* http://gojustin.net/tbtshow
Courtesy of Justin125

*Welcome to the TBT Show!*
The TBT Show is a show... about TBT!


*Episodes:*
Pilot: Download

_All episodes are contained in a .ZIP folder. Normally, I would upload them to Photobucket, but the filesize is way too big. If anyone is willing to regularly host them on mirrors/Photobucket, that'd be nice._


*About TBTS:*
TBTS is an animated comedy about TBT, and other random things. The cast will be huge, containing almost all of the TBT members at one point. If you'd like to make an appearance in an episode, don't ask. I'll try to get everyone in there.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 25, 2007)

Downloading now.


----------



## Justin (Jul 25, 2007)

love the intros of people. Oh and fabio, PM me on hosting.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 25, 2007)

Still trying to open it


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2007)

I can't download it.     
:'(


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 25, 2007)

U + .gif = lame.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

.GIF is the bomb-diggiteh-fresh.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh my freakin God, my computer must be part [removed] because it kept freezing/dying over and over again.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 25, 2007)

Can someone just post it?
I can't seem to download it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

Hm... Justin got it done fine. He should be hosting it as an image, soon.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Hm... Justin got it done fine. He should be hosting it as an image, soon.


 Ok, cool.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 25, 2007)

HAY. THAT'S NOT NICE, FABIO. D:<


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

You make me go SPLAT! if that makes you feel better.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> You make me go SPLAT! if that makes you feel better.


 Oh yeah.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 25, 2007)

Is there going to be a plot to the shows?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Is there going to be a plot to the shows?


Yeah. Basically, the whole thing is what would TBT be like if it was... _real_, if instead of typing we were with each other speaking. (And acting.)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats not what I mean like a plot. Thats more of the concept if anything. Whats the story in it?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That'd be scary.
Tons of things I've said here would be terrible to behold if manifested into reality D:


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Whoops*

The first season (20 episodes planned, and already scripted) is basically how everyone kills SN, but he keeps coming back as a zombie horde. And it all starts out with a simple banana, and catchy song.

Basically throughout it it'll be TBT survival of the fittest.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 : D
Do I sing?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really don't like where it is going, and I probably won't watch much of it (it kills me computer) but good luck with it nonetheless.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 25, 2007)

it wont play...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If there is no sound.  :r


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. Heh, it's hard. Over 618 frames!

EDIT: There MAY be sound. UB and I are working it out.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 25, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that's why I can't download it. My computer went
"dgjlkljakj ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffERROR"

So I need to wait for you guys to host it >>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2007)

"He thinks he's Naruto" lol.  Only half my name is Naruto the other is Super Mario type of thing. . And yay I star in the first season!


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes, lets Destroy SN!


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 25, 2007)

Someone post it! D:


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Someone post it! D:


 Yes, please do.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

Justin's working on it...


----------



## Justin (Jul 25, 2007)

http://gojustin.net/tbtshow

Thank me, I toke longer because I made a page too. D:

WARNING 8MB FILE


----------



## Gabby (Jul 25, 2007)

POST COUNTZ!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 25, 2007)

HeHe, a Banana.    			  Gaby IS a girl btw.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> HeHe, a Banana.  Gaby IS a girl btw.


k nvm i watched the whole thing this time


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2007)

I still can't view it.
Never mind, I'll find out about it some other time.   
-_-


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

The two girls I 'forget' to mention at the end are UltraByte and *****ums. >_>


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 25, 2007)

Wait, was I mentioned?
I have uber lag, so I might have missed it.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> The two girls I 'forget' to mention at the end are UltraByte and *****ums. >_>


 lol


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wait, was I mentioned?
> I have uber lag, so I might have missed it.


 Yeah You were, You were Grass. I was the Sky. So obv.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damnit, I wanted to be the Sky.
SOMEONE WILL PAY! D<<<


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd trade you, but the episode is already over.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

Like I said, I'm going to TRY to get everyone in there.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Like I said, I'm going to TRY to get everyone in there.


 If I'm ever mention, this episode or a future one, can someone tell me?
I don't think I'll be able to watch these, evar.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Like I said, I'm going to TRY to get everyone in there.


 Lol, I don't care


----------



## Gabby (Jul 25, 2007)

if i am ever included can my picture be a hat?


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 L-EYE!


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 25, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> if i am ever included can my picture be a hat?


 You...were included.

YB: L-EYE?


----------



## Gabby (Jul 25, 2007)

i know but i didnt see that i had a picture....or did i?Let me watch again and i'll get back to ya


EDIT:k my pic is +1
NVM


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lies.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2007)

Now I know I can't watch this.
I can't download it, and it doesn't work for me on Justin's site.
Damn. This seemed awesomed.


----------



## Justin (Jul 25, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> Now I know I can't watch this.
> I can't download it, and it doesn't work for me on Justin's site.
> Damn. This seemed awesomed.


 what exactly happens?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All I get is "Pilot", flash really fast then blank.
Is it my flash player or something?


----------



## Kiro (Jul 25, 2007)

Nah it's a GIF.  What browser are you using?


----------



## Justin (Jul 25, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, what browser are you using? and my only guess besides the browser(unlikely) is you're internet can't handle it.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn.
I want to see this more now.     
I'm on my Wii, so yeah, no way can it handle it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow... pretty much an awful idea to make it a GIF.  8 GB image... sheesh... it's probably the biggest image ever loaded in my browser... even bigger than those NASA pics at Wikipedia.  My computer was frozen for 20 minutes.  And even once it finally started, my computer/browser could hardly handle and I had to watch each frame at an agonizing slow speed.  To make a short story even shorter, its presentation as a GIF ruined the whole expereince for me.

Maybe you were tying to make like a Newgrounds or ABS type thing... but GIF can't replace flash. -.-  I suggest using YouTube next time...


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh, and I can't imagine what the dial-up people are doing right now.  At least put a warning up.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Wow... pretty much an awful idea to make it a GIF.  8 GB image... sheesh... it's probably the biggest image ever loaded in my browser... even bigger than those NASA pics at Wikipedia.  My computer was frozen for 20 minutes.  And even once it finally started, my computer/browser could hardly handle and I had to watch each frame at an agonizing slow speed.  To make a short story even shorter, its presentation as a GIF ruined the whole expereince for me.
> 
> Maybe you were tying to make like a Newgrounds or ABS type thing... but GIF can't replace flash. -.-  I suggest using YouTube next time...


 ROFL!!  *pats computer for being a good computer and pats IE7 not sure how I did that tho*


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 25, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I suggest using YouTube next time...


 Yeah, since you can import animations into a movie maker, and they'll..... animate.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2007)

I was gonna suggest youtube actually.
I can view that easily.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

Meh. Too much trouble to YouTube it. I have dial-up, and it doesn't do anything to my browser, even when I use another computer.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 25, 2007)

I H4RD U LI3K FLASH.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 25, 2007)

Warning added.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a mirror. I can mirror each, if you wish...

Here:

Pilot Mirror


----------



## Kyle (Jul 28, 2007)

Wait... why is STORM a cloud? A flippin' cloud??? Why a cloud? I don't get it. :l


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 28, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Wait... why is STORM a cloud? A flippin' cloud??? Why a cloud? I don't get it. :l


 Because in Storms, There are clouds...


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Fab, you think you'll ever start this again?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2007)

Please do. 

But make it like not animated, cause 8MB is huge for something like this.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, topic gravediggers.

Well, maybe if I had some extra time in between girls and basketball (which I do), but I don't have Flash any more... What would I use?


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Wow, topic gravediggers.
> 
> Well, maybe if I had some extra time in between girls and basketball (which I do), but I don't have Flash any more... What would I use?


 If it was in flash then...

WHY DID YOU SAVE IT AS GIF NOT SWF. !!!!


----------



## Jman (Dec 29, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Wow, topic gravediggers.
> 
> Well, maybe if I had some extra time in between girls and basketball (which I do), but I don't have Flash any more... What would I use?


 Free trial maybe?


----------

